
Flipped classroom? No thanks, I'd rather you lecture at me - z0a
http://saasbook.blogspot.com/2016/09/flipped-classroom-no-thanks-id-rather.html
======
ChicagoBoy11
I've come across similar experiences in the K-12 space.

Flipped classroom models almost always also invariably involve more work for
the students, who quickly shun it as well.

For an effective implementation, the flipped model class should flip the
experience in its entirety: You will do at home 100% of what we'd do in
lecture, and class for 100% of what you'd do at home. That is, no more
homeworks, no more readings, etc., that gets done in class or in labs.
Homework is literally just for watching lectures. That model has a much higher
chance of success.

------
Alex_Butters
Students hate flipped classrooms from my experience teaching. But lecturing is
also ineffective. It should not be a binary process but rather one where you
use one method for X types of learning and the other from Y types of learning.
Flipped sometimes works and doesn't. It's really up to the instructor to know
when to use what and constantly get feedback to determine which is best.

